# Ebony's kittens are now looking for their forever homes



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ebony's kittens are now looking for their forever homes. There are five altogether to choose from. Gorgeous black and black/white kittens. They are six weeks old today so are ready for viewings. They will not be able to leave until they have been spayed/castrated at 12 weeks old. Please get in touch if you think you could give any of them a loving home. Home checks will be done before viewings and there is an adoption fee of £65 for each kitten x

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1397887_699257893445050_5326916910628502744_o_zps08cc96a0.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10321593_699257726778400_2201925151070270220_o_zps146bd4cc.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10321723_699257540111752_4223230812489497662_o_zpsbe7039c2.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10321749_699257776778395_8992408899433068001_o_zpsaded94a9.jpg.html]


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Ebony will stay with me until the day comes that someone offers her a forever home. I do not want to send her to a farm or stables as i'm sure in time she will be able to trust humans enough to live within their home. If no-one comes forward for her she will spend her life with me x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh bless you Sal x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww cute bellies on them , Ebony is a lucky girl xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are so gorgeous, hope they all get lovely homes.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

They are little stunners. White whiskers on a black face always look so cheeky.

Hope they get their forever homes soon.


----------

